# ArcherRange Rangefinder Video Review



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Channel 3 in Memphis recently came and checked out the ArcherRange Rangefinder. We tested it on two different targets and it was dead on.
If you can stomach the ******* in the video (me) I thought y'all might like to see it in action. It is kinda hard to follow because of the editing. The second part of the guy in the ole man climber is some footage that they inserted (not me).

http://www.wreg.com/global/video/po...7&h1=Archer Range Rangefinder&vt1=v&at1=Sales - Fantasy Sports&d1=328667&LaunchPageAdTag=Sales - Fantasy Sports&activePane=info&playerVersion=1&hostPageUrl=http%3A//www.wreg.com/Global/category.asp%3FC%3D20200%26nav%3Dmenu93_7_4&rnd=71325077 

The ArcherRange Rangefinder costs $49.95 and can be viewed at www.ArcherRange.com .

Thanks,
Billy


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*got it*

Got the Archerrange the other day and first thing I noticed was that there was not any eyepiece that I could break, smudge, fog up,...... just a front and rear sight just like a rifle. Tested (out of my yard) various targets at different heights between 15 and 25 feet. With a very high dollar digital rangefinder that a buddy of mine owns out of the same stand heights, the distances were right on. I even took a length of baling twine and ran it out from the same stand placement and measured it off on the ground, still golden. I know that there is a measure tape that they say you could use as a pull up rope as well, The measuring part is great, but I will still rely on my trusty camo cord for the duty of pulling up stuff. Some things, I am sure, will die hard. Planning on showing my shooting buddies that are coming over in the next few days to see what they think. For the price guys, this thing is worth a go!


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Coach,

Sounds like you made a great purchase. Could you do me a favor...

Take the device to a stand on a hill and try to measure the distance of an object down the side of the hill. If that is still accurate then the device would have all hunting situations covered.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I think I read on the hillside measurement you have to estimate the downhill distance from the base of the tree plus the height up in the tree and read the scale for the total height (if I made any sense).


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

I was recently in North Carolina and we did a video review of the Archer Range. It performed as advertised. A great, inexpensive way to take guess work out of your bowhunting.


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmmmmm. that is a pretty niftly little tool there.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks ****! Help me spread the word down there at Lafayette Shooters. I think that is the name of that shop.

Hey BigEazy! The review on downsouthhunting was great. Thanks for your help.


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Free Shipping on ArcherRange Rangefinders til the end of September!

Where can you get an accurate rangefinder for less than FIFTY DOLLARS!!
From now thru the end of September I will be offering free shipping to everyone here on AT!! Valid only for US and Canada. 
To purchase visit the website at www.ArcherRange.com and purchase the ArcherRange for $49.95. The shipping will be added at the time of purchase. Then send me an email with your AT username and I will refund the shipping.
If you have any questions at all, shoot me a PM, visit the site, or do a search for ArcherRange here on AT to read reviews.
I am also looking for Dealers, so tell your local bowshop!!
Thanks,
Billy Byrd


----------

